# Gnome und X installieren

## fixx

Hallo zusammen

ich würde gerne X und Gnome komplett installieren. ( aber nichts von KDE ) Wie ginge da der emerge-Befehl? und auf was genau müsste ich die USE Variable einstellen? Nur auf "GNOME"?

----------

## citizen428

 *fixx wrote:*   

> 1. Wie ginge da der emerge-Befehl? 
> 
> 2. und auf was genau müsste ich die USE Variable einstellen? Nur auf "GNOME"?

 

ad 1. emerge gnome

ad 2. Lies dir mal das HOWTO auf der Gentoo Startseite durch, dann sollte das klar sein.

----------

## fixx

merci

----------

